# [SOLVED] Not enough video memory



## newguy1023 (Jun 13, 2013)

A friend of mine recently built a computer, and after installing everything and testing, he wanted to play some games. He got an error saying that there was not enough video memory for Tera Online. He messaged me and asked for some help.
I asked him to try other games first.

League of Legends, Hearthstone, and Starcraft 2 are all experiencing lag and are having long load times.
Tera Online and Age of Empires (through steam) are experiencing game crashing or failure to load completely.

All of his drivers are currently up to date and he has DirectX11.something.

If you have any additional advice, that would be greatly appreciated :grin:

Here's his specs:
OS - Windows 8.1
Hard Drive - http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Extre...S-240G-G25/dp/B00KHRYRNM/?tag=logicaincrem-20
Motherboard - GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD5H LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com
Processor - http://www.amazon.com/Intel-Core-i5...646I54690K/dp/B00KPRWB9G/?tag=logicaincrem-20
Graphics Card - GIGABYTE GV-N970WF3OC-4GD GeForce GTX 970 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready G-SYNC Support Video Card - Newegg.com
Power Supply Unit - SeaSonic M12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Full Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

How much RAM does he have?


----------



## newguy1023 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: Not enough video memory*

He said he is running 8Gb of RAM. He can link me the parts later he said


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Not enough video memory*

That issue should be running quite smooth on all of those games.

Could he also please provide a screenshot of the error?

How is normal operation for him?


----------



## newguy1023 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: Not enough video memory*

That's why I came here looking for additional help.

He's busy at the moment, but said he could get the screenshot for me either late tonight or tomorrow.

He said normal operations seem OK. Nothing seems to be out of the ordinary


----------



## newguy1023 (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: Not enough video memory*

Problem solved. He reinstalled all of his drivers and its working now. Thanks for the quick responses guys


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Awesome! :thumb: Please mark this thread as Solved if you don't have any other questions.


----------

